# Haunted Hacienda Back for its 3rd Year



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

We are bringing back this Beloved and Classic Haunt with some new updates and some fresh items.
Come on by and see us.
Website is in my Sig Line, so look there for details.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

*Haunted Hacienda 2010 is CANCELLED!*

Yes, we have to Cancel for this year.
I am very sorry that this has to happen.
We just could NOT raise enough money to get anything done.
We tried and Nothing came of it.
I am Broken Hearted that the Economy has Ruined this for us.
As well, our Electric Bills have Skyrocketed and we are just strapped this month.
We Cannot get this accomplished.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

*Haunted Hacienda is ON - AGAIN!!!*

Our Neighbors came to us to suggest we Combine Forces and make it DOS Haunted Haciendas! 
They have the Candy this year and we will have the Treat Tent.
Combine every effort and get this thing ROCKING!!!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Back in business! Woot!


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Yep! T Minus 2 Hours and Counting!
Our Haunt begins at 5:00 p.m. MST.
We just have to clear the Patio, get the Desk there cleared and put out a couple more items.
We will be ready shortly.
About 10 minutes til, I will fill the Pinata, get the Hot Cider going, get my Spooky Nails on, put out the Guest Book, Pen and Raffle Tix.
I am Sooo Ready for this!


----------

